# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Njeriu nuk dashuron vetëm njëherë...

## anila_gv

E Hapa Kete Teme Sepse Eshte E Vertete Qe Njeriu Gjat Jetes Se Tij Nuk Dashuron Vetem Nje Here.pyetja Ime Do Te Ishte:sa Here Keni Dashuruar Ne Jete Deri Tani?respekte

----------


## Piranha

Une dashuroj cdo dite prandaj numri do te jete *no limit*  :shkelje syri:

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Nuk mendoj se njeriu dashuron me shume se nje here.*

----------


## Nyx

sigurisht qe njeriu dashuron me shum se nje her, jo ne te njejten menyre po prap dashuron. po ama vetem nje eshte ajo hera qe te shkund mire nga vendi dhe asaj i perket cdo frymemarrje, cdo tingull, cdo second ... me pak fjale gjithcka

----------


## 2043

> E Hapa Kete Teme Sepse Eshte E Vertete Qe Njeriu Gjat Jetes Se Tij Nuk Dashuron Vetem Nje Here.pyetja Ime Do Te Ishte:sa Here Keni Dashuruar Ne Jete Deri Tani?respekte




Zakoni e do qe i zoti / e zonja e shtepise te flasin te paret. 
Pra hapesja e temes mund ta filloje me pervojen e vet perpara se te mare ate te te tjereve.
Megjithate po pergjigjem ; 
Njeriu dashuron shume here ne jete dhe cdo here i duket se ajo eshte me e madhja, ajo qiellorja. Por vetem nje here ne jete do te vije momenti(dhe njeriu do ta kuptoje kete sigurisht) kur nga qielli bien rrufe e vetetima dhe nga shpirti i tij derdhen lume poezia dhe kenga per dashurine. 
kjo pra eshte ajo e madhja. 
GEZOJUNI ASAJ.
MOS E LINI TU SHPETOJE. 
MOS E BRAKTISNI.
Ajo nuk perseritet me si te tjerat

----------


## mario_kingu

euuuu

i dashuruar skam qen kur edhe me ato qe dal  ja one night stand only  pra zemren sma ka mar kush qe te them dashuri  but pelqim ma kan mar  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dito

Mashkulli.
Mbase une jam gabim, mbase jo, por di te them qe kjo eshte e vertete per shumicen. Flas vetem per meshkujt pasi nuk mund te konceptoj femren deri ne kete pike. Pra une them qe meshkujt dashurojne vetem njehere me tere forcen e shpirtit dhe mbesin peng per tere jeten te asaj dashurie. Ne rastin me fatlum ata e perjetojne ate dashuri gjithe jeten kur e kane bashkeudhetare ate dashuri per tere jeten, packa se gjate asaj udhe ka alucinacionet e veta. Ne rastin me fatkeq, kur e humbin ate dashuri, mbesin peng te asaj dashurie pasi meshkujt nuk harrojne lehte, dhe gjate ciklit te jetes perkujtojne castet e fuqishme te asaj dashurie gjigande tashme te humbur.
Ne jete shfaqen plot dashuri por vetem njera e ben mashkullin te humbase dhe ti verboje cdo arsyetim. Eshte fakt qe meshkujt per hir te asaj dashurie kane bere sfidat me ekstreme qe mendja e njeriut imagjinon.


Femra.
Femra nga vete natyra e saj eshte nje lozonjare ndienjash pasi kurre nuk kenaqet, sapo shuan kureshtjen me nje mashkull ajo do te provoje nje ndienje te re, nje aventure te re, qe te mbijetoje nen efektin e egos se saj qe te ndjehet e deshiruar.

*Dito.*

----------


## Livia5

Mendoj se njeriu dashuron disa here mirepo ne menyra te ndryshme.....
Mirepo vetem nje here dashuria eshte ajo qe e fut ate person ne shpirtin tend, dhe nuk e len te dale derisa te dal vete shpirti....Pra dashuria e vertete per nje person vjen vetem nje here ne jete  :buzeqeshje:  prandaj dhe duhet te mbahet fort dhe te mos leshohet.

----------


## FLOWER

qe te dy dashurojne me shume se nje here. kujtimet, nostalgjite e me the te thashe jane pune tjeter ato mund te te shoqerojne gjithmone e te te ndihmojne te besh krahasime. 
ketu bejne perjashtime njerez te vecante qe jane goditur ne menyre te vecante nga nje person dhe e mbartin ne zemer gjithmone ate te paafte per te provuar te njejten gje per dike tjeter-zakonisht keto jane dashurite e parealizuara dhe te paezauruara. 
pra me pak fjale jo pergjithesime: ka njerez te cileve u ndodh te dashurojne vetem nje here. dhe eshte shume e trishtueshme te takohesh me nje te tille dhe te te duhet te rrish me te tere jeten nderkohe qe ai akoma vazhdon e dashuron te vetem vajze qe ka dashur vertete.

----------


## EDUARDI

*Nuk Ka Njeri Qe Te Ket Dashuruar Vetem Nje Here Ne Jete
Sepse Vertet Ka Dashuruar Nje Here Te Pare Por Ajo Dashuri Mund Te Ket Perfunduar Ne Rethanat Qe I Dijne Vetem Te Dashuruarit , Pra Me Kalimin E Kohes Per Te Mbyll Kte Plagen E Vjeter Te Dashurise Se Pare , Takon Dike Tjeter Qe Mund Ta Dashurosh Dhe Lind Dashuria E Dyte , Ndoshta Mund Te Ket Dhe Nje Te Trete .
Pra Askush Smund Te Thot Qe Ne Jete Kam Dashuruar Vetem Nje Here
Dashuria E Pare Ska Te Share
Dashuria E Dyte Te Ngel  Ne Fyt
Lind Dhe Dashuria E Trete Qe Mund Te Jete E Vertet .

Te Dashurosh Eshte Merite
Te Tallesh Me Dashurine Eshte Krim .

Dashuroni Me Shpirt Me Pasterti Qe Te Gezoni Ndjenjen Qe Te Jep Dashuria
Sa Me Shume Te Sinqerte Ne Dashuri Dhe Jeta Dashurore Vazhdon Akoma Me Teper Dhe Me E Bukur
Me Falni Se Dola Pak Nga Tema Ktu


Ju Pershendes .............*

----------


## FLORIRI

Tamam fare vetem njehere   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Kërçovare1

...njeriu dashuron me shume se nje here, cdo dashuri eshte ndryshe nga dashurite tjera...
Po te dashuronim vetem nje here ne jete, dhe po te dashuronim personin e gabuar, c'a behet pastaj? Do vuash tere jeten per kete person? Kjo s'eshte e drejte dhe e vertete...

----------


## FIORE-DI-MAGGIO

njeriu mund te dashuroje shume here...natyra e tij eshte e tille...jemi ne qe me idete tona e perdorim kete ndjenje dhe i japim ngjyrat qe duam.... nuk duhet shikuar mbrapa asnjehere ,dashuria qe kemi lene vdes dhe nje tjeter po troket...

----------


## the_fool12

kam dashuruar perdite nga tre here. ndryshon puna nga femrat te meshkujt. djali arrin te dashuroje vetem kur ben dashuri me vajzen dhe ne kete kohe fillon ta ndjeje. ndersa per femren bie ne dashuri qe ne fillim pastaj ben sex  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## 2043

> kam dashuruar perdite nga tre here. ndryshon puna nga femrat te meshkujt. djali arrin te dashuroje vetem kur ben dashuri me vajzen dhe ne kete kohe fillon ta ndjeje. ndersa per femren bie ne dashuri qe ne fillim pastaj ben sex




Ja ke fut kot plako. Provo te biesh ne dashuri e pastaj eja e na jep ment.

----------


## LoveLyBruneTT

> Nuk mendoj se njeriu dashuron me shume se nje here.
> __________________


Albanez  i bie qe simbas jush atyre qe nuk ju ec  ne dashuri te Behen Prifterinj dhe Mrgesha...........lol




> sa Here Keni Dashuruar Ne Jete Deri Tani


Mendoj se keto jane   gjera  personale  kshuqe s'mund te jap nje pergjigje te sakte , por per nje gje te  jesh e sigurt:  *Per aq  kohe sa ekziston  Dashuria  tek Njeriu aq  here  dashuron  ne Jete.*

----------


## YaSmiN

Cdo njeri dashuron cdo dite deri kur vdes,cdo minute,cdo sekond atehere dashuron cdo moment qe jeton kjo eshte dashuria.

----------


## maratonomak

> E Hapa Kete Teme Sepse Eshte E Vertete Qe Njeriu Gjat Jetes Se Tij Nuk Dashuron Vetem Nje Here.pyetja Ime Do Te Ishte:sa Here Keni Dashuruar Ne Jete Deri Tani?respekte


cdo kush mund te dashuroje me shume se nje here ;
kte privilegj nuk mund tia mohojme vetes.

----------


## kumbulla

Gjithsesi te gjithe e kane devijuar pyetjen shume bukur.
pyetja mesa shoh eshte "*sa here keni dashuruar ju*" jo sa here mendoni ju se mund te dashurojme....
une kur isha 16vjec rashe ne dashuri me nje shokun tim te klases dashuri platonike e dy aneshme por asnjehere nuk e perjetuam si dashuri, mbas gjimnazit u ndame ne rruge te ndryshme,ai iku me studime jashte shtetit une me studime ketu. e dashurova me gjithe shpirt dhe sekzistonte njeri tjeter vec atij me vone u shkeputen mardheniet komplet kisha shume pak kujtime vetem 2puthje kishim shkembyer dhe kaq por ishte shume e forte ndjenja qe  ushqeja per te. mbas 2vjetesh qe skishim me kontakte u lidha me dike tjeter qe e doja ose te pakten keshtu me 1viti gjithcka u shua per shume arsye (gjate kohes qe isha me te e doja shume)mbas 3 vjetesh qe isha ndare nga ky kthehet dashuria ime e pare ne shqiperi. u takuam si miq (por une sa e pashe e kuptova sa e doja akoma) dolem pinim kafe rralle here jo shpesh derisa filluam ti shpeshtonim te dalat dhe pastaj u gjendem te dashuruar marrezisht me njeri tjetrin (nuk u desh shume sepse shkendija ishte e ndezur qe ateher nga koha jone e adoleshences).kane kaluar 3vjet dhe ne jemi bashke si diten e pare dhe tani me duket sikur kam qene gjithe jeten e lidhur me te. sikur skam perjetuar asgje pa te. e cuditshme por e vertete. e para dashuri e imja dhe e them me bindje qe *njeriu mund te doje shume here ne jete por te dashuroj ndodh vetem nje here. te duash dhe te dashurosh jane 2gjera te ndryshme.* 
pershendetje dhe qofshi perhere te dashuruar te gjithe

----------


## Brari

mori kumbulla vjeshtore..
mirsevjen n'kto  forumore..
bukur ke fol  oj qik  e mir
e u gzofsh n'at dashni te dlire..

----------

